# Maison du Chien in Eagle Wisonsin



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

I am wondering if any members have adopted or have personal knowledge of the dogs from Maison du Chien in Eagle, WI, owned by Jane Kerner. She was in a partnership that called the dogs "We Love---" and then the show name. I'd especially like feedback on temperament and training. Please note: I am not asking with the intent of making any complaints. My girl is sensitive, but I have a good trainer and we're making progress. She's almost three and we all love her so, so much! Just hoping to understand the line a little better, if I can. 

Thanks for any information you might share.

Have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Hopefully Daphne (Andaka) will see this, I'm sure she's familiar with this am line kennel) have seen some duchein dogs, very nice looking


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have known Jane for years from dog shows. The dogs I have seen with her at shows have seemed to be sound of mind and body. But Jane doesn't do much training, and you don't see many others training with dogs from her kennel.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I've seen Jane and her dogs many times at shows. Nice dogs, but I've not seen them trained or shown in anything else myself.

That said from what I've seen she at the very least does not tolerate a dog that clamors and climbs all over her when she returns. She doesn't seem to care for dogs that are overly clingy (i.e. "OMG MOM LEFT I'M GONNA DIE!!!"). When they're doubled they are alert but they do not scramble for the side lines and get "wiggy".


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What do you mean by sensitive? Shyness? Weak nerves? Softness?


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

I confess I am using "sensitive" as a euphemism for a tendency to be fearful. She was a very reserved puppy, not as outgoing and as eager to satisfy her curiousity about other people and other dogs as was our last girl. Some unfortunate experiences with neighborhood dogs charging their electric fences, or -- in one instance-- crossing the street to get to her--as well as a heavy-handed negative approach from the puppy teacher at our local GSD club really made things worse and we are working to build her confidence.


----------



## Wisconsin Marine (Jul 10, 2010)

I have owned two male GSDs from Jane. Both my daughters grew up with them. The dogs both had even temperments. The first was protective of my older daughter (he was a year older than her), the second was more of an Omega companion to my younger daughter (he was a year younger). They were both calm dogs who were very intelligent. They both were able to run distances between 3-10 miles with me regularly. The older dog was about 95 lbs, the younger only 70 lbs despite having similar excercise regiments. 
My uncle refered me to Jane. He owned one of her GSDs (a female) in the early 1980s.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I've seen Jane and her dogs many times at shows. Nice dogs, but I've not seen them trained or shown in anything else myself.
> 
> That said from what I've seen she at the very least does not tolerate a dog that clamors and climbs all over her when she returns. She doesn't seem to care for dogs that are overly clingy (i.e. "OMG MOM LEFT I'M GONNA DIE!!!"). When they're doubled they are alert but they do not scramble for the side lines and get "wiggy".



Whats wrong with dogs like that? I like the "Welcome back, MOM!!!" concert mine give me as soon as I get back.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Whats wrong with dogs like that? I like the "Welcome back, MOM!!!" concert mine give me as soon as I get back.


I don't think we're talking about the same thing.

My dogs do the same, but they cut it out when I tell them to stop, whereas other dogs whistle whine, claw, and basically act like idiots, and can't cut it out.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I don't think we're talking about the same thing.
> 
> My dogs do the same, but they cut it out when I tell them to stop, whereas other dogs whistle whine, claw, and basically act like idiots, and can't cut it out.


Oh yeah, thats two different things. There definitely is a difference between clingy and clingy.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Those examples you gave of making things worse should not have a lasting effect on the dog, much less cause the dog to get worse, IMO. It sounds as if the dog has weak nerves as these things you cite are consistent with behavoirs and developments of dogs with weak nerves. Weak nerves is very common with some lines of dogs, though many people won't admit it.


----------

